# employment reference letter or Statutory Declaration?



## fumade (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm now in the process of applying the the Skilled Migration visa(subclass 189).

My problems is that my first job can date backs to 2004,which is 8 years ago . As all my older colleagues have left and the new employees don't know me, that company refused to provides me employee reference letter.

I'm wondering that can I write a Statutory Declaration about this work experiences instead of the employee reference letter? 
is there any other documentary that i should provide to prove that my Statutory Declaration is true? 


Can someone give me advises? thanks


----------

